# glock 34 advice??



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

right guys i have decided on a glock 34. i have the choice of new or a friend of a friend has a secondhand one up for sale. are there any prblems to look out for when buying secondhand? if it`s as clean as i`m told it sure would save me a lot of cash. what can be done to improve the 34? tell me how you improved your 34. thanks in advance


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

you cant improve prefection.lol probably nite sights


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You can't really "improve" a Glock. You can however put on different sights or install a lighter trigger bar or different slide release lever, which you might find preferable over the original ones. This does not improve a pistol, but might make it more to your liking.

Problems to look out for are unusual cosmetic defects, missing or replaced parts, rear sights that are too close to either side of the slide, or poor functioning. If it functions correctly and looks like it's been taken care of, I don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

how many rounds would a glock take before giving any trouble? i have heard they are bombproof?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

if i recall correctly there is a man that has over a million rounds through his with no cleaning and being degreased and dropped out of an airplane and shooting the slide with a .22 and freezing and soaking in salt water.....sorry for all the ands lol but yea they are pretty bad ass guns


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

When you get a quote on the used one, make sure to do your research. I just bought used & talked the seller down $75 on my G26 based on the fact that I could get a new one just down the road for $509.


----------



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

here in n ireland a new one will cost £560 sterling. OUCH


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

> how many rounds would a glock take before giving any trouble? i have heard they are bombproof?


40.000 round is usually not any problem, 50.000-60.000 might work fine but your barrel might be worn out. (as for 9mm)
change springs and barrel and you will be good to go for another 40.000 rounds, then the frame would look raped and you would like to replace it..
A change of mainspring every 5000 shots would lenghten the life of the gun and is recommended, a cheap thing to do, otherwise the frame will take the beating.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Buy the previously owned G-34 and use the money that you save to purchase ammo. You'll need the extra $$ the way the market is going right now.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

DeltaNu1142 said:


> When you get a quote on the used one, make sure to do your research. I just bought used & talked the seller down $75 on my G26 based on the fact that I could get a new one just down the road for $509.


Good luck talking down the price on a G-34!:watching:


----------

